# ID help on TOC bicycle



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 3, 2017)

Can I get some help on what type of bicycle it is? A guy is trying to sell it for $600 but no headbadge. Says he has the vintage racing seat with no bracket as well. Just trying to see if it looks complete. I appreciate everyone's help. Sincerely Fred


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 3, 2017)

Those straight pull hubs alone are worth some$$


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 4, 2017)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 702329 View attachment 702328 View attachment 702327 View attachment 702326



crank set 1899 pat. fauber chainring. headbadge holes??? seat??? straight pull spokes cool.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 4, 2017)

Seems fair.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 7, 2017)

The jury is still out. Headbadge holes are 3 3/16" apart vertically. Overman block pedals with 1880 patent. Wheels spin like new. It's a looker...)


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 9, 2017)

The bike it definitely put together; wheels and bars are Columbia.


----------

